# kingfisher club my backside lol



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jo what a star just spent nearly an hour and half trying to take us to are hotel. guess what jo its called benal beach not kingfisher kingfisher is the timeshare company name they gave me the wrong name sorry  nice meeting u anyway and a drink for you and the kids is a must thanks from me n tina ring u in the week


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> jo what a star just spent nearly an hour and half trying to take us to are hotel. guess what jo its called benal beach not kingfisher kingfisher is the timeshare company name they gave me the wrong name sorry  nice meeting u anyway and a drink for you and the kids is a must thanks from me n tina ring u in the week



BENAL BEACH????? We drove passed that!! I'm not allowed to use the "F" word on here am I 

It was lovely to meet you and Tina tho, and yes, we need to meet for a drink one evening!! 

Enjoy your holiday both of you

Jo xxx


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep it's very hard to miss Benal Beach  It's enormous. They have several time share companies and clubs based there since I've stayed there a few times.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kaz101 said:


> Yep it's very hard to miss Benal Beach  It's enormous. They have several time share companies and clubs based there since I've stayed there a few times.


Well I wish we'd known that before we started off! We drove passed the Benal Beach 100s of times LOL, but we were looking for "kingfisher"!!!!!!!

Still, it was nice to meet Shawn and Mrs Shawn (tina)!!!

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Yep it's very hard to miss Benal Beach


Not if you're Jo it isn't Kaz!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Not if you're Jo it isn't Kaz!



I SAW BENAL BEACH LOADSA TIMES!! we drove passed it, but we were looking for THE KINGFISHER CLUB!! HuH!!!!:tongue1:

jO XXXX


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> BENAL BEACH????? We drove passed that!! I'm not allowed to use the "F" word on here am I
> 
> It was lovely to meet you and Tina tho, and yes, we need to meet for a drink one evening!!
> 
> ...


The Kingfisher Club, Benal Beach, Benalmádena, Málaga, Costa del Sol, Spain, Holiday apartments, Studio suites, Lets, Rentals, Vacations, Holidays, Accomodation
lol this is what put me off 
dam spanish language lol we have got some credit for are phone now jo whats the best time for u ? and day etc i will sign in later then ring u when u want
regards a very lost shaun n tina


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> The Kingfisher Club, Benal Beach, Benalmádena, Málaga, Costa del Sol, Spain, Holiday apartments, Studio suites, Lets, Rentals, Vacations, Holidays, Accomodation
> lol this is what put me off
> dam spanish language lol we have got some credit for are phone now jo whats the best time for u ? and day etc i will sign in later then ring u when u want
> regards a very lost shaun n tina



Any day I guess apart from today and tomorrow's a bit "iffy" still trying to finish off the house move AAAGGGGHHHHH! and I still havent had my car looked at, so the passenger still wont open!! I love my car tho!! Its a real "spanish doinkey"!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> the passenger still wont open!!


The passenger won't open what? Their legs?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> The passenger won't open what? Their legs?


The passenger DOOR, I forgot the word DOOR!! I had a "bump" the other day, drove into the back of someone (a friend I was following... long story) and it did something to the right side of the car, the indicator doesnt work and the headlight is hanging on by a wing and a prayer... and a bit of cellotape! I'll take it to the garage if and when I get a minute and they're not on siesta!!


Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> drove into the back of someone (a friend I was following... long story) and it did something to the right side of the car,


You rammed a friend up the ass then Jo?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> You rammed a friend up the ass then Jo?


well, you could put it like that Xtreme yes!! In a purely innocent and non sexual kinda way!! Fotunately I didnt do any damage to his car - just mine!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Any day I guess apart from today and tomorrow's a bit "iffy" still trying to finish off the house move AAAGGGGHHHHH! and I still havent had my car looked at, so the passenger still wont open!! I love my car tho!! Its a real "spanish doinkey"!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


ok jo we will ring u sometime tomo to arrange we could poss get you in the water park at are place with the kids its real good and well worth a day out your kids would love it. i keep signing in on here anyway so keep me updated on a free day etc. and we can take it from there tell the passenger to shut there legs while your at it 
shaun n mrs chucky x


----------

